# desk lamp



## hydroxx537 (May 28, 2008)

can a regular desk lamp that is 40 watts be good for sprouting? i got two seeds and just finished germing them and i put them in a medium. is everything going good so far?


----------



## smokybear (May 28, 2008)

What kind of bulb is in the light? You can grow plants with high pressure sodium, metal halide, flourescents, and led lights. Regular incandescent lightbulbs will not provide the right spectrum of light for your plants to grow. Make sure to do your research here on the site. This site has a search tool which is very useful when looking for answers to questions that you have. Check out the Resources Tab at the top of the page. That's a great place to start. Read, read, read and you will be well rewarded. Take care and be safe.


----------



## hydroxx537 (May 28, 2008)

idk it doesnt say what kind of lamp it is, i will read more stuff, i just dont know how to grow indoor yet cuz im used to outdoor


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 28, 2008)

Look for the spiral bulbs the higher the lumen's the better... Read the package...


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 28, 2008)

^agreed, best thing out of a regular socket would be a cfl. wallmart and the grocery should have them.


insidesun.com is a good shop. i recomened him highly.


----------



## White Widow (Jun 3, 2008)

I would not use your desk lamp unless it was a 100W or more CFL spiral bulbs. If it is then it's good for a few more weeks but then I would use a bigger bulb after that.


----------

